

Malls track shopper's cell phone signals to gather marketing data - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2011/11/were-watching-malls-track-shoppers-cell-phone-signals-to-gather-marketing-data.ars

======
count
I had this idea a while ago, but never moved on it, as I figured out the whole
'its not actually legal in the US' part. I see Path is based in the UK, where
it might be legal, but they've now started doing trials in the States. How
would the law be enforced here? Do I call the FCC? The FBI?

